
PostgreSQL 9.x Security Technical Implementation Guide [pdf] - postila
https://www.crunchydata.com/postgres-stig/PGSQL-STIG-9.5+.pdf
======
postila
About it: [http://info.crunchydata.com/blog/postgres-stig-disa-
security...](http://info.crunchydata.com/blog/postgres-stig-disa-security-
guide)

